# New Paperwhite update 5.3.6



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

New paperwhite update. Makes it easier to purchase from a sample download, within the sample.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads' up. . . . . previous current version was 5.3.5. . . . .

As usual, it will eventually come automatically, as long as you usually leave wireless on, but you can get it manually here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I will most likely have to manually update, as amazon hasn't been sending me updates for my kindle eReaders.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh Lord, and I just finally got the Fire one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Despite my unending feedback to them, Amazon still hasn't released a firmware update that will let the PW wash and wax my car. I'm quite put out about it.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Despite my unending feedback to them, Amazon still hasn't released a firmware update that will let the PW wash and wax my car. I'm quite put out about it.


LMBO!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for this! I had been on version 5.3.4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Despite my unending feedback to them, Amazon still hasn't released a firmware update that will let the PW wash and wax my car. I'm quite put out about it.


Really? That's surprising.

That you wash and wax your car, I mean. 

(My PW has not yet updated. . . I have 5.3.5 which I think I did manually. )


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I only put wireless on to download to conserve battery, so I have always had to do manual downloads with all my kindles. I occasionally check Amazon support for new software, that's how I found this update.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Despite my unending feedback to them, Amazon still hasn't released a firmware update that will let the PW wash and wax my car. I'm quite put out about it.


Yeah but mine washes my clothes. That's even better.

Steve


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? That's surprising.
> 
> That you wash and wax your car, I mean.


New car, bought just in January, so I'm quite proud and meticulous about it! I wash it, but I pay someone with more energy than I have to hand wax it....

I haven't even checked for whether I've received this update, the improvement means little to me.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the update, but aside from the change in the number to 5.3.6 I can't see any difference. I looked at my samples and the options to buy seem to be the same. Maybe I have to get new samples to see a change?


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone installed it yet? http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201064850#download


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

New post merged with existing thread. . . . . . I'm still waiting; not in any hurry.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

It usually takes me about two weeks after everybody gets it, to get my update. I don't know why.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so I just downloaded and installed 5.3.6. No noticeable differences at all haha.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

kindlematt said:


> Ok so I just downloaded and installed 5.3.6. No noticeable differences at all haha.


Same here. I don't see any difference. Oh well. On to the next book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlematt said:


> Ok so I just downloaded and installed 5.3.6. No noticeable differences at all haha.


Well, the only change is in what happens when you get to the end of a sample. When all that's changing is the final digit, that's a sign that it's nothing major in the way the thing works. 

I'll probably eventually d/l it, if it doesn't come on its own (I have noticed these tertiary updates are not as quick to come automatically), but I don't do that much with samples so it's not a big deal to me one way or the other.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Just checked, my PW is on 5.3.4.  When the battery is charging I turn wireless on and sync but it is off the rest of the time unless I am downloading a book.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the only change is in what happens when you get to the end of a sample.


I think it's the same at the end of the sample as it always was - the difference is that now you don't have to wait to get to the end. When you tap the top of the screen at any point in the sample, the same two options you get at the end - 'buy now' or 'see in store' are shown at the bottom of the screen - which I don't remember happening before.

It's a pity they don't also include a 'borrow now' option too for relevant books. You still have to view the book in the store to choose that option.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got the over the air update. I think it's a nice convenient feature, now you don't have to go in the store to see the price of a book, just tap within the sample and the price is displayed where the buy now tab is. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

My K3 already has the "Buy this book now" option on the menu when you are in a sample.  I doubt that it's new on the PW.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> My K3 already has the "Buy this book now" option on the menu when you are in a sample. I doubt that it's new on the PW.


Maybe what's new is that it now includes the price, so you don't have to go to the store to check it before you buy.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> Maybe what's new is that it now includes the price, so you don't have to go to the store to check it before you buy.


Linjeakel you are correct. Thank you for clarifying!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My Paperwhite is on all the time.  Happened to have it next to me today when I wasn't using it.  Screen blinked, etc., etc.  Got the update today.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Meka said:


> Just got the over the air update. I think it's a nice convenient feature, now you don't have to go in the store to see the price of a book, just tap within the sample and the price is displayed where the buy now tab is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I love this. So many times, by the time I get to a sample, the price might have changed and this way, I can see it at one glance right there and decide to click buy.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I noticed yesterday that my PW finally updated to 5.3.6.  It must have happened overnight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine updated sometime in the last week. . . .only noticed because I checked.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting. Mine is still on 5.3.3 and the option to "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out. 

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i turned on my wi-fi when i was out to dinner on Wednesday, but my option to update was still greyed out.  checked it again before leaving the restaurant and it was active, so i updated.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just now received this update. Original post was June 17, so guessing from this it will take a month for me to receive updates OTA.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just found this feature by accident, literally my finger slipped. If it has been covered so far sorry for  repeating. 

On the home screen on the bottom right, where it says what page of home screen your on, if you touch the number it give a search of the home screen only. It offers option to search home screen by page number or by first letter of book. 

Am I the only one who didn't know about this? I have found it useful.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

No, I didn't know about it! Thanks for the info.    Has it always been that way, or was it just since the update?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure it's always been that way.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

LauraB said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know about this? I have found it useful.


That's news to me, thank you.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I've always found that one pretty useful.


----------

